# Yesterday Was The 3rd Anniversary Of My Husband's Passing



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2021)

I really can't believe it's been three years! I was talking with my nephew yesterday and he said the same thing. He also told me he was in Newark, N.J. and saw a man who looked just like my husband. He said it was uncanny....same hair style, facial hair (husband had mustache and beard) and stature. He said if he wasn't sure my husband was gone, he'd have thought it was him. May my husband Rest in Paradise.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2021)

Hugs Diva, I'm sure as the years pass it doesn't get any easier and you still love and miss him very much.  May he rest peacefully knowing he is warmly in your heart always. I know he was a good man.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 24, 2021)

I also lost my husband three years ago last Saturday, still hurts, christmas will never seem the same. My husband also had a mustache, beard and grey hair. Add a baseball hat, many men look just like him, sometimes I burst out crying, they must wonder what is wrong with that crazy lady.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 24, 2021)

Hugs to you, Diva. Both my wife and I lost our spouses about the same time, so we sort of know how you feel.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 24, 2021)

Yes, RIP.  This must make your holiday season a bit harder.  I know you are no longer Christian, but growing up with it makes the holiday feeling hard to shake.

Jazakum Allah alsabr my friend.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 24, 2021)

Thinking of you, Diva.  Hugs.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 24, 2021)

Thinking of you too, Diva. May he rest in peace.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 24, 2021)

Very sorry to hear that. I lost my Father on the Dec. 26th back in 1997. It puts a bit of a damper on Christmas for me. I don't dwell on it but still. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I really can't believe it's been three years! I was talking with my nephew yesterday and he said the same thing. He also told me he was in Newark, N.J. and saw a man who looked just like my husband. He said it was uncanny....same hair style, facial hair (husband had mustache and beard) and stature. He said if he wasn't sure my husband was gone, he'd have thought it was him. May my husband Rest in Paradise.


Sorry to learn your husband passed away three years ago! May his memory be eternal!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I also lost my husband three years ago last Saturday, still hurts, christmas will never seem the same. My husband also had a mustache, beard and grey hair. Add a baseball hat, many men look just like him, sometimes I burst out crying, they must wonder what is wrong with that crazy lady.


Sorry to learn that your husband passed away three years ago. May he rest in peace.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 25, 2021)

Since his passing I've had "signs" blinking lights, birds, and one day it was raining right beside me, I looked around , it was not raining anywhere else. He was a practical joker, its been quiet lately I like to think that he knows that I will be okay until we meet again and that he is now in heaven waiting.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)

Sending love and comfort to you @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)

@RobinWren   Those "signs" must bring you a feeling of comfort


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes they do.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 28, 2021)

I am sorry for both of you, @OneEyedDiva and @RobinWren. Having never experienced that type of loss myself, I can only say that I know how hard it is because of my parents. My father lived ten years after my mother died and he missed her every day. He liked to talk about her and that seemed to help.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2021)

Sending hugs your way, @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 28, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I really can't believe it's been three years! I was talking with my nephew yesterday and he said the same thing. He also told me he was in Newark, N.J. and saw a man who looked just like my husband. He said it was uncanny....same hair style, facial hair (husband had mustache and beard) and stature. He said if he wasn't sure my husband was gone, he'd have thought it was him. May my husband Rest in Paradise.


My condolences on your loss. My husband died 9/11/19 and what I find most comforting is the unshakeable belief he still exists somewhere, someplace. I talk to him daily and seriously believe we will meet again..as I believe for everyone. God Bless!


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 28, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I also lost my husband three years ago last Saturday, still hurts, christmas will never seem the same. My husband also had a mustache, beard and grey hair. Add a baseball hat, many men look just like him, sometimes I burst out crying, they must wonder what is wrong with that crazy lady.


Condolences to you on your loss. My comfort in my husband's dying 2 years ago is that he is no longer suffering and he exists somewhere and we will meet again.   God Bless


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 28, 2021)

Like you,  I to believe that we will meet again. It cannot be easy to watch someone you love suffer, my DH died suddenly, although a shock he did not suffer. God Bless you.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I am sorry for both of you, @OneEyedDiva and @RobinWren. Having never experienced that type of loss myself, I can only say that I know how hard it is because of my parents. My father lived ten years after my mother died and he missed her every day. He liked to talk about her and that seemed to help



Thank you, time passes and it gets a little easier, day by day.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry @OneEyedDiva every holiday I feel the emptiness of my loved ones who have passed on. For me it hasn't gotten any easier but I try to enjoy and love those I have around me in the present.


----------



## Devi (Dec 28, 2021)

Sorry, @OneEyedDiva. My condolences, and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

@SeaBreeze @bowmore @Alligatorob @dseag2 @Pinky @Devi @Ruth n Jersey @Serenity4321 @officerripley @PamfromTx @katlupe @palides2021 
@oldpop 
I whole heartedly appreciate your kind words and condolences


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I also lost my husband three years ago last Saturday, still hurts, christmas will never seem the same. My husband also had a mustache, beard and grey hair. Add a baseball hat, many men look just like him, sometimes I burst out crying, they must wonder what is wrong with that crazy lady.


So sorry for your loss Robin. May your husband Rest in Peace.


----------



## feywon (Dec 29, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva, @RobinWren and anyone who has suffered such a loss--as someone who suffered such a loss (1st hubby) in 1978.  Despite the fact we were estranged at the time it hit me hard.  It was just before Christmas and i had my 3 1/2 year old boys to think about--so i cried a little the first hour, then not again till i got the death certificate)
1) My heart goes out to you all.
2) Grieving varies greatly between individuals, and even same person depending on the relationship they had with various deceased loved ones in their lives.
3) Some years it is 'easier', not as emotionally loaded---but then things can happen that make the anniversary of someone's death seem more poignant. It can roller coaster "Oh, i can deal with this" one year to fresh tears the next. Not to mention things throughout the years that remind you. Just know like everything else in life--it is *your*
grief, and unless it is totally immobilizing you for days on end and negatively effecting your relationships with still living loved ones (especially those who also felt the loss) there is no right/wrong way to grieve nor any timeline of 'proper' grieving.  With help of living loved ones, and signs from the departed we each make our own journey with grief.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 29, 2021)

Both of my parents passed away around the Thanksgiving holiday.  My father in 2000, on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  My mother, this past November 9.  It truly does cast a shadow over the holidays.  I've tried to get out and do as much as I can to celebrate the season and keep my mind off these events.


----------



## Lara (Dec 30, 2021)

Warm hugs Diva


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, I know how you feel, it's been 6 years since my hubby passed away.
It's amazing how time flies by.


----------

